# colors of names in the active users on line bar.



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

What do the colors denote in the active users on line lists? I know mods are green and sponsors are blue, but what about the common folk. Some are maroon, light brown's dark brown etc.

I have been logging on this site practically everyday for a year and always wondered that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's the breakdown 

green = staff guys
orange = honored members
blue = sponsors
dark brownish = normal members
light brownish = subscribing members
maroon = unactivated (they havent clicked the activation link yet) or banned users


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Now I can go to sleep....thanks


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

hmmm Ive wondered the same


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are the same as the user name itself in the threads.....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for asking. I was too afraid to ask. :bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

dont be afraid to ask Big D. I like the responses you get. LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm at the point where sometimes I say stuff just to get a rise out of everyone, but some things I just don't want to know  I'm glad I'm here for your entertainment.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha: I'm not touching that one.......


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Let er Eat Big D!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

650Brute said:


> :haha: I'm not touching that one.......


aw come on...be brave


----------

